# Noob



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 2, 2016)

Welcome Sparkdaddy.

We share the same love of honey. I really like my honey fermented in liquid form.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## Sparkdaddy (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone. My class was great and today I picked up a hive from a local. This week I need to head to the division of wildlife and see about getting bear deterrents.


----------



## ahuskano (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi man, welcome to this forum! Good luck with your beekeeping, you can do it


----------

